# Buck box size



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

I'm redoing my buck boxes. I am curious as to whether or not 99 in.² is enough floorspace, and if 7" tall is adequate or should I go for 11".
Another question: should my guys have a wheel (or saucer) or are tubes and boxes enough stimulation?


----------



## Forest Fire (Jul 11, 2012)

For me personally the buck's boxes are where I tend to offer more space than necessary, seeing as they don't have any mouse company for a large majority of the time. I like to include a wheel (the wheel only goes in for one week in every two as they seem to become a bit OCD when they have it permanently!), tubes, boxes etc. and where possible I like to have the extra height to include something like braided rope for them to climb on.
Having said that if you have a lot of bucks this is probably a less viable option. I read somewhere that 500cm2 is the minimum and yours works at about 630cm/2 so should be fine. 7'' tall would be perfectly adequate too, offering the extra height on top of that is just a matter of personal preference!
I'm not sure what type of boxes you're getting but mine which I made from converted storage boxes are about 10'' high and have about 1400cm2 floorspace (238'') and only set me back, once converted, about £4 each.
Hope this helps


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

by bucks boxes are 16inc long and 13inc wide (about 208inc floor space) and 17inc long and 12inc wide and the big boys fit in there nicely as well as the smaller one and it there is enought space when i want to put a female or two in to join them for a dirty week lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My bucks seem to like smaller spaces when they are alone. I use the plastic tanks that are about 8 x 11 x 9 1/2 in. The most important thing a solo boy needs is consistent levels of attention. Meeces are very easily conditioned to accept, happily, whatever they are given, as long as they are able to be clean, warm enough, and adequately fed.

On the other hand, meeces are also extremely stoic, and often show no signs of illness or suffering before losing it; it being their health and happiness. Mammals is such funny complex critters.

You can also put a bunch of bucks in a slightly larger tank (say 6) and more often than not, after a few scuffles, they will settle down just like a group of does. I think they overload on all the pheromones, and one becomes dominant, the others stop producing as much testosterone, and become quite peaceable. This is something that requires constant watchfulness, however. That's no problem for me, as I am just as interested in mousie behavior as I am in breeding them.


----------

